# Friday??



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

They are calling for seas "around" 2ft Friday let's hope that holds true. I'm gonna try to make it out anyone else sneaking out?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

We may get out on Thursday.


----------

